# Hello from Alabama



## ETriggs (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi all, 

Just wanted to stop in and introduce myself. I am a grad student at Auburn University in Aerospace Engineering and will hopefully graduate this May. I have been insanely interested in WW2 aircraft since I can remember. Although my career will put me designing new aircraft or spacecraft (since I have a ton of orbit determination experince), my dream job would be to restore WW2 aircraft. 

My interest was started by listening to my grandfather and father. My grandfather was on the USS Saratoga and wounded at Iwo Jima when a Zero slammed into his 40mm gun. I grew up listening to the lighter side of the war as he would only speak of the good times. To me, there is nothing more beautiful than the aircraft that were spawned during that era. 

Hopefully, I can learn enough about the design and history of the aircraft to be of use to this forum. 

Eldon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome to the site mate.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 10, 2007)

sorry being remiss again keep forgetting to welcome new comers. welcome Triggs to the site


----------



## ETriggs (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys! Hopefully I can provide more than just my usual twisted sense of humor. Eventually I hope to try to find a way to build a warbird from parts or scratch. Anyone out there have one hidden away?


----------



## mkloby (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard. My grand daddy was a marine on the USS Intrepid. He was on either a 40mm or 20mm gun, can't remember - I was young when he passed. He did get busted from Cpl to Pvt for decking a Chief though...


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site, ETriggs!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the site!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

how're you finding the aerospace engineering............


----------

